# UFC 207



## kuniggety (Dec 31, 2016)

So... Rousy vs Nunes. One of the most one sided fights I've seen. Rousey just ate fist after fist. After the first couple of rights that she ate, it was just 1-2, 1-2, 1-2, KO.


----------



## Hanzou (Dec 31, 2016)

I really have no idea what's going on with Rousey. Clearly she has lost quite a step or two mentally. Really a shame to see such an amazing fighter fall apart back to back.

Oh well, we still have Angela Lee and Mackenzie Dern.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 31, 2016)

She lost. Oh dear. I for one didn't think that was going to happen.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Dec 31, 2016)

Double post


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Dec 31, 2016)

Okay it posted 3 times for some reason my apologies but to add anyway I would love to know what on earth she's been doing in over a year her boxing looked even worse


----------



## KangTsai (Dec 31, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Okay it posted 3 times for some reason my apologies but to add anyway I would love to know what on earth she's been doing in over a year her boxing looked even worse


Even Nunes' boxing form looked like trash, and it still did the job. Absolutely nothing technical was seen from either side; it keeps suggesting to me that all training leading up to this fight was really futile.


----------



## Buka (Dec 31, 2016)

Nunes looked like a sniper. A decorated sniper.

One of the better all around cards I've purchased on PPV. My wife and I had a ball watching the prelims and main event. Lots of competitive and very interesting fights. Not a dog in the bunch.

Ronda better retire right now. Her only other option is to fight four or five lower level fights in her division over the next year and a half to work her way back up to the top. And the likelihood of that happening.........well, you know.

She had a great run, though. I hope she survives all this. I really do. Arrivederci, Ronda.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Dec 31, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> Even Nunes' boxing form looked like trash, and it still did the job. Absolutely nothing technical was seen from either side; it keeps suggesting to me that all training leading up to this fight was really futile.


Nunes looked fine she was throwing good combinations moving well landed everything she threw no idea what more you wanted from her


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Dec 31, 2016)

Buka said:


> Nunes looked like a sniper. A decorated sniper.
> 
> One of the better all around cards I've purchased on PPV. My wife and I had a ball watching the prelims and main event. Lots of competitive and very interesting fights. Not a dog in the bunch.
> 
> ...


There's no chance she comes back now even before the fight she was talking about retiring. She took 13 months off after a 2nd round knockout imagine what she'll do with a 48 second knockout. Truth is for some reason she doesn't want to lose that joke of a trainer she's got because he's a yes man and tells her what she wants to hear.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 31, 2016)

I have flu so wasn't going to sit up at three in the morning to watch but reading lots of comments from experienced MMAers on FB, it seems they mostly blame Rousey's coaches for her loss.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 31, 2016)

Was not prepared...period.
Terrible...coaching.
Was not ready skill wise nor mentally prepared to struggle physically.
Weight distribution, lack of head movement, poorly positioning of the arms and hands, no power with only arm punching. The girl was not prepared to compete.
Because of being ill prepared to fight the coaching at cage side was nothing more than a plea and a prayer.
"Rhonda, make her miss"
"Head movement, head movement"
"Please move" and then "Noooo, noooo, noooo!"


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 31, 2016)

Rousey's refusal to dump Tarverdyan as a coach was a big mistake - especially when preparing to fight a hard hitter like Nunes.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Dec 31, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Was not prepared...period.
> Terrible...coaching.
> Was not ready skill wise nor mentally prepared to struggle physically.
> Weight distribution, lack of head movement, poorly positioning of the arms and hands, no power with only arm punching. The girl was not prepared to compete.
> ...


It's actually very strange how bad her coaching must be I mean Glendale gym is a boxing gym not an mma gym yet she has awful boxing. Fact is her coach is a joke read rouseys book when she first entered the gym he refused to even look at her and only after she had a huge go at him would he do it and even in her amateur days he didn't care much and turned up late. But funnily he starts caring more when she's famous. I'd absolutely put up glensdale as a McDojo not just for rousey but travis Browne his skills went down the toilet when he started training there. 

Everyone and their grandma knew what rousey had to do to get better yet in 13 months she looked worse. So did Edmond really believe that her striking is any good


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 31, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> It's actually very strange how bad her coaching must be I mean Glendale gym is a boxing gym not an mma gym yet she has awful boxing. Fact is her coach is a joke read rouseys book when she first entered the gym he refused to even look at her and only after she had a huge go at him would he do it and even in her amateur days he didn't care much and turned up late. But funnily he starts caring more when she's famous. I'd absolutely put up glensdale as a McDojo not just for rousey but travis Browne his skills went down the toilet when he started training there.
> 
> Everyone and their grandma knew what rousey had to do to get better yet in 13 months she looked worse. So did Edmond really believe that her striking is any good


Based on what Ronda says in her autobiography, she has really poor judgment when it comes to men. I suspect some of that same psychological dynamic may extend to her choice of a coach. It's telling that she presumably wants to paint a positive picture of a coach she really believes in and yet he comes across as a complete ******* and not an effective coach. If that's the perspective from someone who _likes_ him, imagine what the opposing view is like. The fact that he's made public statements which border on delusional just reinforce my conviction that he is not giving her good guidance.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Dec 31, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Based on what Ronda says in her autobiography, she has really poor judgment when it comes to men. I suspect some of that same psychological dynamic may extend to her choice of a coach. It's telling that she presumably wants to paint a positive picture of a coach she really believes in and yet he comes across as a complete ******* and not an effective coach. If that's the perspective from someone who _likes_ him, imagine what the opposing view is like. The fact that he's made public statements which border on delusional just reinforce my conviction that he is not giving her good guidance.


Yeah even when her mum says she thinks he's garbage you know something's up. I'm glad her striking has been exposed it was seriously embarrassing watching people like rogan and Dana white say how she's the best boxer in mma or she could out box mayweather. The one thing that I really hate is how he actually told her not to throw kicks ever. That's just stupid limiting yourself probably because the guy doesn't know how to throw a kick himself but seriously you're training an mma fighter and you limit there tools. Kicking would be perfect for rousey as she's good on the ground and got good takedown defence so she wouldn't have to worry about getting her kicks caught and taken down.

Fact is whatever is happening there she looked garbage in her last 2 fights her shadow boxing has always looked bad and she looked worse than the 5 year olds in my karate club


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 31, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Fact is whatever is happening there she looked garbage in her last 2 fights her shadow boxing has always looked bad and she looked worse than the 5 year olds in my karate club


In fairness, a big part of why she looked bad in her fight with Holly Holm is that she got caught with a hard shot early on and was essentially operating with a severe concussion for the entire fight. I didn't see last nights fight, but it sounds like the same thing except it didn't last so long.



Kickboxer101 said:


> Yeah even when her mum says she thinks he's garbage you know something's up



I kind of wonder if Ann Maria's comments were part of why Ronda refused to drop Tarverdyan. Could be some rebellion against parental advice going on there.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 31, 2016)

In the final analysis the blame is Rhonda's. She stepped into the cage ill prepared.

However, her coaching and management staff leave a lot to be desired. 
First off her confidence as a fighter was all but destroyed in the first loss.
Confidence is more important than ability in the fight game.
What was done to prepare her mentally for this fight? 
Her stance and weight distribution sucked, stiff body movement, no head movement, terrible guard with her arm placement.

Got popped by a couple of hard jabs and it was evident immediately she was not ready to fight at this level.
He coaching instruction was: "Make her miss, Rhonda, make her miss".


----------



## Steve (Dec 31, 2016)

It was a good run.  I hope she gets some good coaches and a good therapist.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 31, 2016)

She should do a few muay thai fights. Just for a bit of fun.   Go train with wayne par or something.


----------



## Steve (Dec 31, 2016)

Hopefully I will get a chance to see it within the next year or so.  

Hooe you feel better @Tez3.   Flu stinks.


----------



## kuniggety (Dec 31, 2016)

I just don't know what her and her team were thinking with her going toe to toe in an attempted striking match with a striker. She did one half assed clinch attempt which got thrown off. I would've liked to have seen a single leg or  double leg takedown thrown in there.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 1, 2017)

kuniggety said:


> I just don't know what her and her team were thinking with her going toe to toe in an attempted striking match with a striker. She did one half assed clinch attempt which got thrown off. I would've liked to have seen a single leg or  double leg takedown thrown in there.


 Strikers shouldn't play the grappling game and grappler shouldn't play the striking game.  It would have been different if she had good balance of striking and grappling but she doesn't.  Effective striking isn't something that someone can learn in just a few years.  She had her elbows out, no head movement , no body movement, and bad guards and that was before the punches landed.  Rhonda has always had bad footwork for striking and her kicks are equally horrible. 

I actually felt sorry for her because it's so clear that someone didn't train her properly. I had to go back can check here 2016 training just to make sure my ego wasn't getting out of hand.  Unfortunately it looks like I'm pretty spot on with the analysis.  You can see the elbows pointing out in her training, along with the bad footwork (aka standing in one spot). 




She actually has the same problem that one of my students has.  She punches without the awareness that her head is open when she punches.  By this I means she is so intent on punching that she becomes totally unaware just how close her opponents hand are to her face.  In the sparring video she's punching and you can see her opponents hands all over her head.

I would have had her focus on her footwork as top priority, the next would be to train her defense for jabs, crosses, and hooks.  Based on what I saw in the match she was so afraid of being hit on the side of her head that she would put that guard up before the punch was even thrown.  The last thing I would have worked on would have been 1 punch and 1 kick so that she can set her opponent up for a shoot or a clinch.  Rhonda's strength is in her grappling and she should have played to that strength.  She would have to train at least 6 years fighting against various types of strikers until she could feel comfortable with handling punches coming in.  Only then would I even factor a game plan for her to use striking.  Her trainers must really hate her. lol


----------



## drop bear (Jan 1, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> Strikers shouldn't play the grappling game and grappler shouldn't play the striking game.  It would have been different if she had good balance of striking and grappling but she doesn't.  Effective striking isn't something that someone can learn in just a few years.  She had her elbows out, no head movement , no body movement, and bad guards and that was before the punches landed.  Rhonda has always had bad footwork for striking and her kicks are equally horrible.
> 
> I actually felt sorry for her because it's so clear that someone didn't train her properly. I had to go back can check here 2016 training just to make sure my ego wasn't getting out of hand.  Unfortunately it looks like I'm pretty spot on with the analysis.  You can see the elbows pointing out in her training, along with the bad footwork (aka standing in one spot).
> 
> ...



Being bashed by a better striker is uncomfortable. 

There is no real game plan that avoids that.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 1, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> In fairness, a big part of why she looked bad in her fight with Holly Holm is that she got caught with a hard shot early on and was essentially operating with a severe concussion for the entire fight. I didn't see last nights fight, but it sounds like the same thing except it didn't last so long.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of wonder if Ann Maria's comments were part of why Ronda refused to drop Tarverdyan. Could be some rebellion against parental advice going on there.



Honestly I have to believe that part of the reason her head isn't right I'd because of her mother. In her book she says her mum went mad if she ever lost and told her she has to win everything. In theory that's not a bad attitude but it seems she took that to literally and she seems to rely on her mum to much. Heck she got into a car accident and called her mum first before the police and spends the day of her fights getting her mum to tell her why she will win. 

She can't take losing I mean she lost in the Olympics and quit judo and gained a lot of weight, she lost to holm and wanted to kill herself. There's something seriously not right when you get paid 3 million for losing and want to kill yourself for that hell ill happily get kicked in the head for half that amount lol


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 1, 2017)

Kickboxer101 said:


> get paid 3 million for losing


That's the type of career I need. Put me in the ring right now. lol


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 1, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Being bashed by a better striker is uncomfortable.
> 
> There is no real game plan that avoids that.


There's no game plan to avoid it but playing in the striker's sandbox shouldn't have even been an option.  Better time would have been spent learning how to get under those punches or how to smother the punches.  Maybe she wanted to prove to herself that she had a striking game after losing her last fight.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 1, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> That's the type of career I need. Put me in the ring right now. lol


Lets do it lol we can be the next bob sapp take 1 punch hit the floor and tap out get a good paycheque easy lollol


----------



## Buka (Jan 1, 2017)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Honestly I have to believe that part of the reason her head isn't right I'd because of her mother. In her book she says her mum went mad if she ever lost and told her she has to win everything. In theory that's not a bad attitude but it seems she took that to literally and she seems to rely on her mum to much. Heck she got into a car accident and called her mum first before the police and spends the day of her fights getting her mum to tell her why she will win.
> 
> She can't take losing I mean she lost in the Olympics and quit judo and gained a lot of weight, she lost to holm and wanted to kill herself. There's something seriously not right when you get paid 3 million for losing and want to kill yourself for that hell ill happily get kicked in the head for half that amount lol



I think her mom is the only thing holding Ronda together. She's a very intelligent woman, including a PHD in in Educational Psychology, which I'm sure comes into play in their relationship.

The problem as I see it, isn't Ronda relying on her mom too much, it's not listening to a damn thing her mom advises.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 1, 2017)

Man I'm good.   I knew it couldn't have been my ego.  lol. Well now it is, but when I made my statements it wasn't.
I just saw this video from Nunes.  See the 3:20 mark.     I also just found that she had the same coach that she had in her first loss.  Holy cow. Didn't her mama tell her not to deal with that man. Buka nailed it.  Not listening to her mom.  Even Nunes was like. WTF!?! that's her coach? lol


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 1, 2017)

Lesson from the fight.   Don't let this guy be your coach.
Edmond Tarverdyan
Rousey's mom's opinion of him from first fight.  No need to put the updated interview because she still feels the same.  I like how her mom carries herself when she's gets questions from the press.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 1, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> That's the type of career I need. Put me in the ring right now. lol


Well... when you create the drawing power she had, then you will have no problem finding a promoter to pay you that much money to win or lose


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 1, 2017)

Tames D said:


> Well... when you create the drawing power she had, then you will have no problem finding a promoter to pay you that much money to win or lose


What I need is to fight a bunch of chump no name fighters with no skills, get famous, fight someone at the top and take a reasonable loss.  If possible I want to lose against a grappler.  Strikers just want to hit and kick, they like to mess up people's faces.  Fighting a striker would cost double, because at that point I'm just posing for great UFC fight pictures.





I'm still trying to figure this picture out.  Not sure why her face stuck that way.  Nunes hit her with the same row of knuckles that Jow Ga uses.  Lately it's been really difficult to find gloves that cover those knuckles.  My current gloves have had it.


----------



## Dinkydoo (Jan 2, 2017)

I was excited to see what Rousey had been working on over the past 13 months although unfortunately, it appears as though her coach and/or training methods need changing, because that was terrible. 

No head movement

Totally unprepared to be punched in the face (has she been sparring with a face sheild on this entire time?) 

Zombie walking with eyes shut in an attempt to clinch

Punching with the arms only

For a pro fighter, these things are unacceptable. 

What a fight the co-main event was though. I can't wait to see TJ vs Cody; Garbrandt's boxing was just way too tight for Cruz on the night and the showboating throughout made for such an enjoyable spectacle.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 2, 2017)

Dinkydoo said:


> Punching with the arms only



There's a video going around on FB showing Rousey shadow sparring at various times. She was dreadful, I'd thought perhaps she was just messing around for the camera but a lot of people said no, this was really her, being serious. Really, really not good.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 2, 2017)

Holmes and Nunes are just better overall athletes than Rousey with better attributes.  That is why she lost.  She is great at what she does but in the fight game nobody stays at the top forever!  There is always someone coming up that is hungrier and with more on the line than the champ!


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 2, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> There's a video going around on FB showing Rousey shadow sparring at various times. She was dreadful, I'd thought perhaps she was just messing around for the camera but a lot of people said no, this was really her, being serious. Really, really not good.


I saw those videos too. I think you are being too kind. Is there a stronger word than dreadful.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 2, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Holmes and Nunes are just better overall athletes than Rousey with better attributes. That is why she lost.


But Rousey's striking techniques are examples of bad fundamentals.  Fundamentals fall under the responsibility of the coach and are the things that good coaches regardless of the sport will ride their athletes about until they get it right.  The reasons why coaches are so hard on athletes about fundamentals is because you can't be good without them.  

I can't say she was outskilled because it may have gone a different way if she fought where she was strong.  Here time would have been better spent if she trained on how to defend against the punches and how to neutralize them so that she could get her ground game working, and she couldn't even do that, because she was too busy fighting where she was weak.  

It's one thing to see that someone has good fundamentals but they get out skilled in the ring.  But when you see a fighter without the fundamentals then that's all on the coach.  If his job was to teach her boxing, then before she learned all of the fancy shadow boxing and stuff, he should have made sure that she had her fundamentals "on point."

See video at 0:53.  She is clearly shooting the energy from her punch out of her shoulders and elbows, instead of sending that energy out of her fists.  This is such a fundamental that kids in martial arts schools can barely get away with punching like that.  Yet here we have a professional coach letting his fighter get away with it.  















Anyone that will trains any type of striking would shake their head in disbelief to see a professional fighter fight like that.  Like Dinkydoo stated "*For a pro fighter, these things are unacceptable*."  Her coach is as close as one will get to an example of a McDojo boxing school.  If he doesn't train his other fighters like this, then he's an A-Hole for "short changing" her and making her think she could strike. Even Nunes even stated as much.
Quote from Nunes
“*She thinks she’s a boxer. He put this in her head and make the girl believe in that. I don’t know why he did that,*”


----------



## Buka (Jan 2, 2017)

We've all seen other training clips of Ronda, too. Where her coach has on the body shield and punching mitts. Where she'll throw a combo to the body and he'll paw at her head with a wax on motion, she'll bob under and counter. Looks pretty cool, but it's not. To me, it's done so she'll look good doing it.  Not to try and fool anyone, not even to fool Ronda. It's just a drill, and from what I've seen and listened to from his camp, he just does what he does and nothing else. And drills like that are done to a pace and a beat. If not integrated into ring fighting practice, they are for naught. When you do that drill with the pads, you are doing it to keep a metered beat for your trainer. When you do that drill with someone punching your head, you do it so as to not get punched in the head. You develop your own broken rhythm to interrupt your opponent and hit him without letting him hit you. 

If you saw the fight - right from punch one landed, it was over. Ronda was no longer a Judoka, she was a person that didn't know anything about punching, suddenly thrust into a punchers roll. (again) 
She was a world class Judoka, we're talking top of the food chain here. But she never knew squat about striking, especially a boxing style of striking. She gets mixed up in that gym and does just what she's told. And she continued to have great success - because she was still fighting like a world class Judoka fights.

It started to change - she wanted to punch. She especially wanted to knock out Bethe Correia. And it was around that time that Ronda started fighting like a person learning how to throw punches, and not like the world class Judoka that got her where she was. 

Yes, I know you need more than just the Judo skills. But what that Glendale Gym did to Ronda was akin to making Rickson Gracie a spin kicker and have him forgo grappling.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 2, 2017)

Almost impossible to train a Judo athlete that has done it all her life and turn her into a world class striker.  Probably not going to happen.  Buka hits a lot in his post above that is very accurate. 

Still, the sport is evolving and Rhonda has good attributes *but not great* compared to other female athletes out there.  Those athletes are also weight training to enhance their attributes which Rhonda does not.  They are also probably using performance enhancing drugs, etc.  Which Rhonda may or may not be using. 

*She was absolutely great until she was exposed by Holly Holmes*.  Now the blue print is too simply not rush in until you have popped her in the face a few times.  After the beating she received from Holly any time going forward that she gets popped she may mentally wilt.  Attributes, game plan and psyche are a big part of why certain athletes win.  Personally, I hope she retires because the better ladies in this division may have a field day with her going forward.


----------



## Dinkydoo (Jan 2, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> There's a video going around on FB showing Rousey shadow sparring at various times. She was dreadful, I'd thought perhaps she was just messing around for the camera but a lot of people said no, this was really her, being serious. Really, really not good.


I've had a look at them - and I cringe every time. 

My conclusion is that her coaching has been absolutely appalling and that everyone else who she's trained with during her camp is also either useless, a yes man or she's not listened to the advice and corrections they've given her.

As Jow Ga has said, there really isn't any excuse for such a lack of fundamentals. 

Thing is, her judo is awesome and exciting to watch, I hope she can turn it around.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 2, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Almost impossible to train a Judo athlete that has done it all her life and turn her into a world class striker.  Probably not going to happen.  Buka hits a lot in his post above that is very accurate.
> 
> Still, the sport is evolving and Rhonda has good attributes *but not great* compared to other female athletes out there.  Those athletes are also weight training to enhance their attributes which Rhonda does not.  They are also probably using performance enhancing drugs, etc.  Which Rhonda may or may not be using.
> 
> *She was absolutely great until she was exposed by Holly Holmes*.  Now the blue print is too simply not rush in until you have popped her in the face a few times.  After the beating she received from Holly any time going forward that she gets popped she may mentally wilt.  Attributes, game plan and psyche are a big part of why certain athletes win.  Personally, I hope she retires because the better ladies in this division may have a field day with her going forward.



No maybe not world class but maybe at least look like she's ever taken a boxing class my 8 year old cousin throws better punches and he doesn't train any martial arts


----------



## Buka (Jan 2, 2017)

I pray she never fights again. The MMA game, which is still in it's infancy, has been evolving at a pace very few active fighters can actually keep up with for very long. 

Ronda's time has passed. And once you become a fighter with a blueprint out on you, you need to seek out other things. Right quick, too.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 2, 2017)

Buka said:


> I pray she never fights again.


She would be ok if she actually trained with a coach that actually cares about her.  I'm surprised she didn't train with some of the BJJ guys who are good with getting in on those punches.  I don't think it's a good idea for her to fight at such a high skill level professionally until she get some time against some lower skill competitors.

But if she's just going to train with the same coach then she should give it up completely. Not sure if anyone has seen this video yet but it's her coach doing Wushu




When your coach says that he's going to do a Wushu form and it's the "Highest Form" (see:0:38) then he goes into saying that wushu's fighting system is Sanshou fighting and that the forms are very difficult to do.   That, my friend, is a red flag.  When you hear some crap like that your brain should be like:


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 3, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> She would be ok if she actually trained with a coach that actually cares about her.  I'm surprised she didn't train with some of the BJJ guys who are good with getting in on those punches.  I don't think it's a good idea for her to fight at such a high skill level professionally until she get some time against some lower skill competitors.
> 
> But if she's just going to train with the same coach then she should give it up completely. Not sure if anyone has seen this video yet but it's her coach doing Wushu
> 
> ...


Thing is rouseys so arrogant she wouldn't train with anyone better. She gets told she's doing something wrong she'll walk away in a strop. That's why she trains with that clown because he's a yes man who tells her what she wants to hear


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 3, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> She would be ok if she actually trained with a coach that actually cares about her.  I'm surprised she didn't train with some of the BJJ guys who are good with getting in on those punches.  I don't think it's a good idea for her to fight at such a high skill level professionally until she get some time against some lower skill competitors.
> 
> But if she's just going to train with the same coach then she should give it up completely. Not sure if anyone has seen this video yet but it's her coach doing Wushu
> 
> ...


Also just to really show how dumb her coach is I just saw a video from a while of him saying he can beat Jose Aldo in a fight


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 3, 2017)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Thing is rouseys so arrogant she wouldn't train with anyone better. She gets told she's doing something wrong she'll walk away in a strop. That's why she trains with that clown because he's a yes man who tells her what she wants to hear


I can't argue with that perspective.  I know how I am with training Kung Fu.  If a student doesn't want to listen then I won't waist my time.  I'm even willing to let the student learn the hard way or not learn at all.

I read that she doesn't have the best of attitudes and I saw an interview where she was saying that she didn't want to listen to people when they told her to join a winning team (winning coach+winning training).  She stated that she want a winning team built around her.  I wish I would have bookmarked that video but it was in reference to the explanation of why she decided to work with her current trainer.  When I heard that, I was floored,because who thinks like that.

No one trains martial arts and says.  I'm not going to go to a good school because I want a good school built around me.  That perspective is a really big problem for anything in life.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 3, 2017)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Also just to really show how dumb her coach is I just saw a video from a while of him saying he can beat Jose Aldo in a fight


have you seen how he fights?  He's not a good fighter.  Rousey kicks just like he kicks.  I saw her coach in a MMA fight and a Muay Thai fight and it was horrible.  He won both fights, but he wasn't fighting anyone with real skill.  For example, in the Muay Thai fight he was able to keep his opponent away from him, simply by extending his arms.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 3, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> have you seen how he fights?  He's not a good fighter.  Rousey kicks just like he kicks.  I saw her coach in a MMA fight and a Muay Thai fight and it was horrible.  He won both fights, but he wasn't fighting anyone with real skill.  For example, in the Muay Thai fight he was able to keep his opponent away from him, simply by extending his arms.


Take a read of rouseys book the guy doesn't even let her kick. Whenever she throws a kick he tells her off saying "you're not a kicker don't kick"


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 3, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> I can't argue with that perspective.  I know how I am with training Kung Fu.  If a student doesn't want to listen then I won't waist my time.  I'm even willing to let the student learn the hard way or not learn at all.
> 
> I read that she doesn't have the best of attitudes and I saw an interview where she was saying that she didn't want to listen to people when they told her to join a winning team (winning coach+winning training).  She stated that she want a winning team built around her.  I wish I would have bookmarked that video but it was in reference to the explanation of why she decided to work with her current trainer.  When I heard that, I was floored,because who thinks like that.
> 
> No one trains martial arts and says.  I'm not going to go to a good school because I want a good school built around me.  That perspective is a really big problem for anything in life.



The only reason she started training there was because of manny gamburian suggesting the place. Now no offence but he's probably not the best guy to give advice on where to train for a good career


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 3, 2017)

In the early days of MMA everyone came from a single style and had to learn another and mix it up. some people had trained more than one style anyway but there were no competitions for that. Rousey I consider had it the easier way coming from Judo, learning to breakfall as an adult is far harder than learning to strike, I speak from experience lol. I still can't breakfall on my own, only when thrown. We knew as we went along that the people coming up would learn MMA as a whole, an integrated system and it has turned out to be like that. It was inevitable that the younger up and coming fighters would be the true all rounders rather than us coming from one style and learning others. That said there are plenty of fighters who came from either a striking or ground background who picked up the other skills needed easily enough, that 'easy' of course takes hard work, a lot of hard work in the right place with the right coaches.
 In many sports you'll find people who could do better sticking with coaches they trust but who aren't doing the right thing do them, I've also seen people find new coaches and do really well, Sir Andy Murray ( he was knighted this week) in tennis comes to mind, this is from 2015 and the difference can be seen as he's now number one. Sacking friends and people you trust can be very difficult but has to be done if it's not making you the best you can be, there is the thing too that you are employing them, they aren't just doing it as a favour. Andy Murray exclusive: Why my coaching team had to change
I'm not a Rousey fan, never have been, probably the more so because of the insults people throw at you for not liking her but while I wanted to see her lose I did not want to see her humiliated, that's not good for WMMA or MMA in general.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 3, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> while I wanted to see her lose I did not want to see her humiliated, that's not good for WMMA or MMA in general.


I think she's safe from being humiliated.  It went beyond humiliation which is a good thing.  That beating was so bad that people felt sorry for her, not because she lost but because she didn't show the skill that a professional fighter should be able to show.

The way people put down her coach (including me) make her look inexperienced in a wide range of areas.  It's like a child stepped into the ring and people are more upset about her coach putting her in that situation than about her losing.  It's almost like MMA child neglect lol.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 3, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> I think she's safe from being humiliated.  It went beyond humiliation which is a good thing.  That beating was so bad that people felt sorry for her, not because she lost but because she didn't show the skill that a professional fighter should be able to show.
> 
> The way people put down her coach (including me) make her look inexperienced in a wide range of areas.  It's like a child stepped into the ring and people are more upset about her coach putting her in that situation than about her losing.  It's almost like MMA child neglect lol.


Well tbh rouseys completely finished. Everyone's saying oh she'll go and do acting. Well no she won't because the only reason she got the roles because she was champion and looked like a world beater. Her acting ability is terrible maybe even worse than her boxing ability. I mean her biggest was the expendables hardly a group of amazing actors either so she did alright. But she won't do anything in acting hell they kicked out of a role she already had a while because she wasn't good enough.

Also the hype she had was so much I mean look at this she made it into ring magazime asking if she was going to conquer boxing next....yeah that's never going to happen lol


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 3, 2017)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Well tbh rouseys completely finished. Everyone's saying oh she'll go and do acting. Well no she won't because the only reason she got the roles because she was champion and looked like a world beater. Her acting ability is terrible maybe even worse than her boxing ability. I mean her biggest was the expendables hardly a group of amazing actors either so she did alright. But she won't do anything in acting hell they kicked out of a role she already had a while because she wasn't good enough.
> 
> Also the hype she had was so much I mean look at this she made it into ring magazime asking if she was going to conquer boxing next....yeah that's never going to happen lol


At this point I don't have an idea of what she'll do.  She has an opportunity make a comeback, maybe not as the champion but as a top competitor, provided that she gets rid of her trainer and changes her attitude.  If she can't do those 2 things then she should do what her mom and others suggest; retire.

I never knew why she was so famous.  I'm not hating on her success.  I'm glad she inspired women to fight MMA or to at least understand that they have the talent to fight.  Half of my students are female and that's a good thing.  Hopefully there are a group of women who look up to Nunes and are inspired.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 12, 2017)

Hanzou said:


> I really have no idea what's going on with Rousey. Clearly she has lost quite a step or two mentally. Really a shame to see such an amazing fighter fall apart back to back.
> 
> Oh well, we still have Angela Lee and Mackenzie Dern.


Just saw this thread and no rousey was as good as she ever was. Her boxing has always been poor but she's gotten away with it in the past. Her opponents are simply better now


----------

